# fuel pump



## vw_audiG60 (Sep 3, 2001)

where can i find the main fuel pump of audi 5000, 100 & 200. thanks.


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: fuel pump (vw_audiG60)*

I need to know this too for my 200... someone please reply...


----------



## cknos85 (May 12, 2006)

*Re: fuel pump (audiguy06)*

you can always shop online, your local parts dealer, or even junk yards...

but heres some sites that sell anything audi...

http://www.diyautoparts.com
http://www.audi-parts-direct.com/


----------



## BigHeed87 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: fuel pump (cknos85)*

the main pump is located in the fuel tank. i believe you can access it by removing the fuel gauge sender. This is what my audi book says:
Electric fuel pump - removal and refitting
1. the electric fuel pump is located in the fuel tank and is accessible through the sender unit opening with the sender unit removed. The pump is a sealed unit; the only replacement part available is the check valve on the fuel outlet.
this is true for all injection models.however, i believe there is a mechanical pump for the carburetor models


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: fuel pump (vw_audiG60)*

in my 200 that i had you access the main fuel pump through the trunk. if you still need the help. or info on it let me know


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: fuel pump (vw_audiG60)*

yes, you access it in the gas tank through the trunk (where the trunk floor rises up, under the carpet).
when replacing... 
it helps to be very nimble w/ small hands, you have to crawl in the trunk on your side and work blind. also try not to have much fuel in the tank when you do it. 
and i may not need to mention this, but please have a fire extinguisher on hand when/if you do it!
i've gotten many used parts here, http://www.shokan.com


_Modified by jetta5000 at 8:31 PM 7-17-2006_


----------

